# Day to Day Symptoms



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey DPSelfHelp Crew,

It's Corbin here. Just a quick thread I wanted to make in regards to symptoms and what everyone deals with on a day to day basis.

As most members here have had DP/DR or both for quite some time I would like to know what kind of symptoms you guys have now and how long you have had this debilitating illness for.

For me I have had DP & DR for about 1 and a half years. It fluctuates in harshness with the symptoms, but the last 6 months I have basically lived with these symptoms:

- Blurred, disturbed, crappy vision.

- The feeling of moving around on auto pilot and losing where I last had my awareness.

- Ringing in my ears (intensifies in quite places).

- Bad anxiety & depression like symptoms.

- Strong reactions to caffeine and other stimulants (didn't have this before weed trigured me)

Anyway that's about it at the moment. Let me know about your symptoms in the comments below and take care everyone!


----------

